#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Nagelprobleme >

## Tess

Hallo  
Mein Problem sind drei meiner Fußnägel. Ich pediküre regelmäßig meine Nägel selbst und alles war immer gut. Doch seit bestimmt 2 Jahren wachsen drei meiner Nägel doppelt. Das heißt die sind extrem dick und sehr hart so das es fast unmöglich ist diese ordentlich zu schneiden. Ich muß sie immer so flach und dünn feilen bis fast die Haut zu sehen ist. Dann habe ich ein paar Wochen Ruhe und es geht von vorne los. Auch eine professionelle Pediküre hat keine Besserung gebracht.
Erst dachte ich an Fußpilz doch der Hautarzt hat einen Test gemacht der negativ war. Er meinte selbst wenn ich diese ziehen lasse würden sie immer wieder so nachwachsen. 
Bin nicht Zuckerkrank, weil ich auch daran dachte.
Überlege echt diese doch mal entfernen zu lassen um zu sehen ob sie wirklich wieder so nachwachsen.
Kennt dieses Problem jemand oder hat einen Tip wie ich das endlich wegbekomme. 
Für hilfreiche Tips wäre sehr dankbar 
LG
Vera

----------


## qmzi4tanti

Guten Abend Tess,
dass Problem mit den Nägeln kenne ich auch,
Bei mir sind es die zwei kleinen Fußnägel. die sehr dick sind und sich teilen, also ich habe immer zwei Teile, davon läßt sicher einer immer recht gut runter schneiden bzw. ausschälen. Hab mir da aber noch nie Gedanken gemacht weshalb das so ist. Stört nur im Winter manchmal etwas, wenn man nicht ganz so luftige Schuhe an hat, dann drücken sie etwas.
Das ist wohl auch das Schlagwort "Druck". Das muss wohl durch zu enge Schuhe gekommen sein.
Vll. hast Du eine kleine im Regelfall nicht so Auffällige Fehlstellung dieser Zehen in Deinen Schuhen und durch den Druck entstehen dann solche Nägel. 
Bei meinem Mann ist das ähnlich, er hat rechts die Mittelzehe ziemlich lang, (länger als die große Zehe) dadurch stößt sie wahrscheinlich immer an die Schuhspitze, Resultat ; doppelter Nagel. Er hat aber zusätzlich noch die Schuppenflechte, sodass seine Nägel eh etwas komisch sind sehr weich).
Mehr kann ich zu diesem Thema nicht sagen.
Kannst es ja mal beobachten.
L.G. konstanze

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Tess,
dieses Problem ist anscheinend gar nicht so selten. Ich habe es auch. Zuerst war es nur die re. 2. Zehe, einige Monate später bemerkte ich es links 2. Zehe und an den beiden kleinen Zehen. Das ist was ganz Blödes und Unschönes. 
Als ich es zum 1. Mal bemerkte bei dem einen Nagel, zeigte ich es meiner Rheumatologin, weil ich grad einen Termin hatte. Sie überwies mich zum Hautarzt wg. Verdacht auf Nagelpilz oder Schuppenflechte. Davon wurde jedoch nichts festgestellt, Pilz gar nicht, und Schuppenflechte habe ich am Körper nicht, und da tritt es normalerweise zuerst auf, bevor es die Nägel befällt, so wurde mir gesagt.  
Ich erzählte, dass ich die beiden 2. Zehen schon gebrochen hätte, re. vor ca. 34 Jahren, li. vor ca. 15 Jahren. Die Hautärztin und die Rheumatologin sagten beide, das mit den Nägeln könne von den gebrochenen Zehen kommen, auch wenn es schon viele Jahre her ist, und dass dabei auch die Nägel dadurch beschädigt wurden.
Und die kleinen Fußnägel sind durch den Druck der Schuhe verformt. Die anderen eher nicht, weil ich selten enge Schuhe trage.
Ich bekam eine Paste verschrieben, die muss man dick auftragen, Pflaster rumwickeln und 1 - 2 Tage einwirken lassen. Dann macht man ein heißes Fußbad und schabt die dicken Nägel ab. Das hab ich ein paar Mal probiert, es ist nur ein bisschen besser geworden, aber die Nägel wachsen weiterhin dick nach.  
Ich denke, Vera und Konstanze, mit dem, was wir sonst noch an Krankheiten mit uns rumtragen, können wir diesen kleinen Schönheitsfehler leicht verkraften.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
ich habe auch dicke Fußnägel, die man kaum schneiden kann. Meine Podologin schleift sie dünner und dann lassen sie sich auch schneiden. Das können auch abgelagerte Hautschuppen sein, denn jeder wirft Hautschuppen ab und die sammeln sich unter dem Nagel und werden dann hart. 
Ich würde vielleicht mal zu einem Podologen gehen und ihm/ihr den Nagel zeigen.

----------


## Tess

Na ja ich habe schon jede Menge ausprobiert um dieses unschöne Übel zu beseitigen. Es stört mich schon sehr gerade im Sommer sieht es ja auch nicht gerade schön aus in Flip Flops. Habe heute einen guten Tip bekommen, lasse mir in der Apotheke eine Salbe mit einem Urinanteil von 40 % herstellen, die soll man auf die betroffenen Stellen auftragen und umwickeln. Nach 5 Tagen sollten sich die ersten Anzeichen zum Ablösen sehen lassen. Werde es auf jeden Fall Testen. Kann Euch ja vom Ergebnis berichten.
Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten. 
Lg
Vera

----------


## wheelchairpower

Guten Morgen Tess, 
ich würde wirklich mal einen Podologen aufsuchen, die dir dann sicher weiterhelfen werden. Experimentieren würde ich jedenfalls nicht, auch wenn diese Salbe vielleicht keinen Schaden anrichten kann.
Ein von Krankenkassen zugelassener Podologe kennt sich aus und weiß was zu tun ist.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Tess,
eine professionelle Fußpflege hattest du ja schon, hast du gesagt, und sowas macht eben der Podologe.
Zu der Salbe:
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, habe ich so eine Salbe bzw. Paste von der Hautärztin verschrieben bekommen. Ja, die deformierten Nägel haben sich schon abgelöst, sind aber wieder dick nachgewachsen. Ich fürchte, dieses Problem ist was Dauerhaftes. Aber ist es überhaupt ein Problem? Ich bezeichne es mal als einen Schönheitsfehler, und so was bekommt man halt, wenn man älter wird. :-(

----------


## wheelchairpower

Leider ist nicht gleich ein Podologe auch ein wirklich professioneller Podologe. Viele haben nicht einmal eine kassenärztliche Zulassung. Habe ich erst am Samstag von meiner Podologin erfahren.

----------


## Tess

Schreibe mal Euch beiden  
Hallo Nachtigall 
Ich denke diese Salbe hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und sie hat bei mir auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht. Habe mir nun vor ein Paar Tagen eine Salbe in der Apotheke mixen lassen und es fängt jetzt schon an sich zu lösen. Habe schon die Hälfte abschaben können. Hoffe mal ich kann es ganz ablösen und hoffe das es dann nicht wieder so dick nachwächst. Sieht aus jeden Fall bis jetzt ganz gut aus. 
Hallo wheelchairpower
Habe im Internet unter Arztfinder versucht einen Podologen zu finden aber leider ohne Erfolg. Wo kann ich denn noch nachsehen oder haben die noch eine andere Bezeichnung. 
Liebe Grüße an Euch beide
Tess

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Tess, 
ich würde einfach in den gelben Seiten oder in einem Telefonbuch nachsehen. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wo du wohnst. Möglich ist auch, dass in deiner näheren Umgebung keine Podologie sesshaft ist und du deswegen nichts findest. Darum solltest du auch in der nächst größeren Stadt suchen. 
Unter Arztfinder ist lange nicht jeder zu finden.  :Zwinker:

----------

